# Festplatte kaputt?



## Carndret (28. März 2005)

Vor 2 Tagen hat meine Festplatte plötzlich mal angefangen so komische Geräusche zu machen (klacken und piepsen), als versuche sie auf etwas erfolglos zuzugreifen. Der PC hat dann - außer der Maus - auch nicht mehr reagiert. Jetzt kann ich ihn gerade gar nicht mehr starten, weil das BIOS die Platte nicht mehr erkennen kann.
Da ich annehme, dass das mit der Zeit nur noch schlimmer wird, wüsste ich gern auf welche Weise ich am besten die Daten sichere. Andererseits würde mich auch mal interessieren was da los ist.
Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. März 2005)

Wenn sie kaputt ist würde ich nichtmehr versuchen die Daten selbst zu sichern, die Platte sollte auf keinem Fall nochmal in Betrieb genommen werden, sonst sind bei einem Headcrash deine Daten "futsch"
Da hilft im Zweifelsfall nurnoch eine Firma die sich auf sowas Spezialisiert hat ( zB. Convar ) sowas kostet aber nicht gerade wenig, lohnt sich nur für wirklich extrem wichtige Daten und kann schonmal mehrere Tausend Euro kosten.. 


Edit: Bei Convar gibts eine Hörprobe wie sich ein Headcrash anhört ( was ich aufgrund deiner beschreibung vermute ) man sollte aber sagen dass das nur ansatzweise klingt wie im orginal weil hier das Mirko wohl direkt an die Platte geklebt wurde  
Link


----------



## Kyoko (28. März 2005)

Also, ich denke mal, das der Bootsector beswchädigt ist. Am besten machst das mit ner Speziellen Linux-Distribution. Zum Beispiel bei Power Partitionsmanager 2 iss ne CD dabei, mit der man ein Linux oder ein Dos-System booten kann. Beim Linux iss n File-Manager dabei, mit dem du auf solche Platten zugreifen kannst.


----------



## Ultraflip (28. März 2005)

Du kannst auch die Windows CD einlegen und es über die Wiederherstellungskonsole mit Fixmdr und Fixboot versuchen ... Aber ich würd Versuchen von einer anderen Platte zu booten (die alte als Slave) und die wichtigen Daten rüberziehen ...

Die Platte wird aber hin sein ... Naja ... Pain is Lifestyle   

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Carndret (31. März 2005)

Danke erst mal.

Ich glaube ich werde sie jetzt noch etwas ruhen lassen. Wenn ich dann demnächst meinen neuen PC gekauft habe werde ich mal versuchen da etwas zu machen.
Ist halt echt dumm, da sind meine ganzen Eigenen Dateien drauf ... jahre lange Arbeit ... alles weg.
(Irgendwie bin ich noch viel zu gut drauf, dafür das meine ganzen Daten weg sind ... das böse Erwachen kommt bestimmt noch ;-) [ich weiß, eigentlich der falsche Smile für diese Situation])

Naja falls es nicht klappt schraub ich das Ding mal auf und schau was die Ursache war


----------



## chmee (1. April 2005)

Habe 2 Festplattencrashs mit wichtigen Daten hinter mir ;(
Eine Platte wartet seit 3 Jahren auf das nötige Geld für ne Herstellung. Die
Firmen wie Convar sind inzwischen billiger geworden, aber kostet immer noch
etwa um die 750€. Die zweite habe ich dann mit der nötigen Geduld auf nem 
zweiten Rechner fast vollständig retten können.. In die Hand genommen und
zugehört, in welchem Winkel die Ratter-Geräusche am kleinsten waren, ab und
zu hat sie sich gefangen, wurde im Bios erkannt und ich konnte unter Win
Daten schaufeln...

mfg chmee


----------



## IAN (6. April 2005)

Ups, habe den Post erst jetzt gesehen.
Ich habe hiermit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kann jedoch nicht beurteilen ob die Software hier wirklich hilft.
Schau mal hier:

http://www.data-recovery-software.net/#features

Gruß IAN


----------

